# Needing a young veteran for a documentary



## vincentimago (23 Sep 2010)

To better explore the themes in its upcoming production Champ de Mars: A Story of War, Imago Théâtre is producing a series of short documentaries entitled ‘Everyday Soldiers.’ Imago Théâtre is one of Montreal’s longest running English language theatre companies and its artistic mandate is to produce socially relevant work. This special initiative seeks to offer perspective on how being at war effects the soldiers fighting it, the people who support them and those who are opposed.  

With compassion, humor and honesty, Champ de Mars: A Story of War tells the story of a young soldier returning from the war in Afghanistan and depicts his regret, his psychiatrist’s anger, a pacifist’s ideals and a filmmaker’s ambition. Like evreyday people, each character must learn to make peace with the inner war that is constantly being waged within us all.

We would like to hear from the following people:
-	a cadet signing up for the Canadian forces
-	a returning veteran from the war in Afghanistan

Participation would include 2 short taping sessions; the first before the play and the second afterwards.

To submit your candidature, please PM me with the following information:
1.	Your name, age and occupation.
2.	Your availability in October-November.
3.	A few words on why you’d like to get involved.

Participants will receive 2 tickets to the show at Monument National, an opportunity to meet the cast and crew, a copy of the video and an autographed show poster. 

For more information on Imago Théâtre and Champ de Mars: A Story of War, visit www.imagotheatre.ca


----------



## vincentimago (6 Oct 2010)

To better explore the themes in its upcoming production Champ de Mars: A Story of War, Imago Théâtre is producing a series of short documentaries entitled ‘Everyday Soldiers.’ Imago Théâtre is one of Montreal’s longest running English language theatre companies and its artistic mandate is to produce socially relevant work. This special initiative seeks to offer perspective on how being at war effects the soldiers fighting it, the people who support them and those who are opposed.  

With compassion, humor and honesty, Champ de Mars: A Story of War tells the story of a young soldier returning from the war in Afghanistan and depicts his regret, his psychiatrist’s anger, a pacifist’s ideals and a filmmaker’s ambition. Like evreyday people, each character must learn to make peace with the inner war that is constantly being waged within us all.

We would like to hear from the following people:
-	a cadet signing up for the Canadian forces
-	a returning veteran from the war in Afghanistan

Participation would include 2 short taping sessions; the first before the play and the second afterwards.

To submit your candidature, please respond with the following information:
1.	Your name, age and occupation.
2.	Your availability in October-November.
3.	A few words on why you’d like to get involved.


Participants will receive 2 tickets to the show at Monument National, an opportunity to meet the cast and crew, a copy of the video and an autographed show poster. 

For more information on Imago Théâtre and Champ de Mars: A Story of War, visit www.imagotheatre.ca or send me an email at vincent@imagotheatre.ca.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Oct 2010)

I've merged these.

 vincentimago, you might find must of the folks you seek are wary of these types of "documentaries".


----------



## Cdnleaf (6 Oct 2010)

Vincentimagio, not sure if you're concerned with authenticity/accuracy, however the correct term is Post Traumatic Stress (not shock) Disorder - PTSD.  Perhaps the word Stress is not as 'gritty' as your alternative, so I respect your artistic interpretation.  :2c:
Ps.  Not interested / please see comment from Bruce.


----------



## MikeL (6 Oct 2010)

That doesn't sound like a honest unbias documentry.. sounds like the interviews will be steered a certain way and edited for your bias, sounds that way at least

Anyways, why do you want a cadet?  Couldn't anyone interested in joining the CF volunteer?


----------



## brihard (6 Oct 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound like a honest unbias documentry.. sounds like the interviews will be steered a certain way and edited for your bias, sounds that way at least
> 
> Anyways, why do you want a cadet?  Couldn't anyone interested in joining the CF volunteer?



I suspect he's simply using the wrong term, and means any recruit in general.


----------



## Loachman (6 Oct 2010)

vincentimago said:
			
		

> Champ de Mars: A Story of War tells the story of a young soldier returning from the war in Afghanistan and depicts his regret,



What "regret"? What is your agenda?

Why not, instead, depict his desire and eagerness to get back to theatre and finish his job?

Methinks you have no understanding of us, and seek only to reinforce your own naive stereotypes.

I, too, am suspicious and would not offer any assistance at this point. I saw too many depictions in the seventies of the crazed and violent US soldier returning from Vietnam, one annoying cliche after another, and I see the same thing about to happen here.

Sorry.


----------



## mover1 (6 Oct 2010)

Sounds like you already have the story written. 
I'll sound off with whatever you want me to say. But I take cash only! No autographed posters or meeting any actors. And since I am acting I want a credit.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Oct 2010)

By stating the theme of the documentary, you have shown a predisposition to shaping the information.  If you know already what the movie  is about, then you need an actor, not a veteran.   

This sounds like a screenplay/script.


Regards
G2G


----------



## Cdnleaf (6 Oct 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> What "regret"? What is your agenda?
> 
> Why not, instead, depict his desire and eagerness to get back to theatre and finish his job?



 :+1:  Unfortunately that nugget would conflict with the above mentioned artistic mandate.  Equally not so good for sales amongst the crowd paying for a socially _alternative_ reality.  :rofl:


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Oct 2010)

We all should understand, as an award winning documentary film maker said to me, "we are not bound by the same rules of accuracy as are historians." 

Edit: I should not have use quotation marks as I cannot confirm that the statement is exactly what the film maker said. It is however accurate in substance.


----------



## mover1 (7 Oct 2010)

I was in a documentary done by Brian MacKenna. He baised the whole six hours on ONE BOOK!!!
I was very Quebec centric and made is seem like the Vandoos won the whole war by themselves.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> We all should understand, as an award winning documentary film maker said to me, "we are not bound by the same rules of accuracy as are historians."
> 
> Edit: I should not have use quotation marks as I cannot confirm that the statement is exactly what the film maker said. It is however accurate in substance.



More on that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Valour_and_the_Horror#Controversy

http://mqup.mcgill.ca/book.php?bookid=1453


----------

